# Bob Denver, TV's 'Gilligan,' dies at 70



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 6, 2005)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Bob Denver, whose portrayal of goofy first mate Gilligan on the 1960s television show "Gilligan's Island" made him an iconic figure to generations of TV viewers, has died, his agent confirmed Tuesday. He was 70.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/06/denver.obit.ap/index.html


----------



## Lisa (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Kempogeek (Sep 6, 2005)

Rest In Peace "Little Buddy"......Steve


----------



## Tgace (Sep 6, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the laughs.

.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 6, 2005)

I can still sing the lyrics.  Thanks, Bob. :asian:


 .


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2005)

The SS Minnow sails again now Gilligan rejoins the Skipper. 
Fair weather forever guys. 

Thanks for the laughs after school. 

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 6, 2005)

:asian:..."Rest In Peace "Little Buddy"...:asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 7, 2005)

Phew.  Gilligan at 70.  Time sure passes.  RIP "Little Buddy."

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 7, 2005)

I loved Gilligan's Island.  If Nick at nite ever does them, Ill Tivo them to share with my daughter!  Bob was a good comedy actor, the whole crew was a good mix for laughter.

Thanks for the smiles and laughs!
RIP


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh God! I JUST found out about this!
 The british have NO taste in good american comedy!
 I remember bein a yungin in north carolina and raisin so much hell
 because I had to miss Gilligans Island for that damned Watergate hearing.
 HMPF!

 Godspeed Mr.Denver and thank you for a better childhood.
 :asian:


----------



## jukado1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maynerd G Krebs will be missed.  I hope where you are there showing "the monster that ate Clevland", and they like bongo's, and I hope you will never hear the word work,  WORK.

Bob Rosenbaum


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2005)

.


----------

